# Brooks Brothers raising shirt prices Jan 5



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got my holiday sale catalog from BB, and it's a little disappointing. Looks like all the shirts will be 3 for $159 (expected), but that starting Jan 5 the new price will be $88 instead of $79.50. That seems to imply that the after-Christmas sale will be the last 3 for $159 ever.

Also, it looks like cordovan shoes will only be $50 off. Does anyone know if there are any plans to discount these any more?

The catalog doesn't say anything about an early bird discount before noon or 1 PM as it's been mentioned on the board. Do people have confirmation that there will be an early bird discount this year, or is that just what has been done in the past?


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?71910-Brooks-Brothers-hikes-prices

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?71854-Brooks-Brothers-does-it...AGAIN

I found those two posts after I posted the original...it's funny how the "related posts" at the bottom of the page are more accurate than my searching.

The more things change, I guess......


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

NNNnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

They're raising the price $8 for shirts made in third world countries...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The supima cotton OCBDs are made in USA.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Trip English said:


> The supima cotton OCBDs are made in USA.


They are listed as going up to $88 as well.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Times change. First one I ever bought was $65. I have reason to believe they've been even cheaper than that at some point.


----------



## tradfan207 (Nov 4, 2010)

Geez at $88 may want to take a look at Mercer. Guess its a matter of taste at that price range.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Bear in mind that very few of us ever pay full price, but wait to buy them in multiples of three at various time throughout the year. So in reality the price is inching up by maybe a couple of dollars once the new "three-fer" price is established.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

It's true. Just confirmed with a rep over the telephone while placing an order. He was told it has something to do with the limited supply and or rising cost of the cotton they use for their shirts. Not sure I buy that. That is quite a hike. Surely there's some reason. An increase to $84.50 a shirt makes better sense. $8.00 is just an odd increase.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

DrMac said:


> Also, it looks like cordovan shoes will only be $50 off. Does anyone know if there are any plans to discount these any more?


That's pretty standard. The best I've seen them is at a 25% discount. This was last year, and possibly the year before. They had to do it to move the inventory during the worst of the recession (we hope...). It appears the heavy BB discount days of the recession have come to an end.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

rbstc123 said:


> That's pretty standard. The best I've seen them is at a 25% discount. This was last year, and possibly the year before. They had to do it to move the inventory during the worst of the recession (we hope...). It appears the heavy BB discount days of the recession have come to an end.


Well, that's a shame. I was hoping for a 25% off this year as well. Looks like I'm a year late....


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I just got a letter today from the CEO of Gold-Toe explaining that they will be raising prices on all their cotton socks starting in Jan. Explained that raw cotton prices have increased 80 Percent since Jan '10, and 65% since August '10. Said they will do all they can to avoid major hikes but that we retailers need to understand that some costs are beyond their control.

I would think this played into BB's decision (though their shirts are priced a bit high already).


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> First one I ever bought was $65. I have reason to believe they've been even cheaper than that at some point.


Now we can flush out the old guys. The first one I bought was $13.50 and the monogramming was $2. Those were the days when 'the price was slightly higher in the west.'

I'm sure there are guys around who bought them for less. I ain't _that_ old.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Yea, I've been hearing for a while that the prices for cotton goods are going through the roof and it was only a matter of time before this was passed onto the consumer.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Honestly, this still seems like a good deal comparatively.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

rbstc123 said:


> That's pretty standard. The best I've seen them is at a 25% discount. This was last year, and possibly the year before. They had to do it to move the inventory during the worst of the recession (we hope...). It appears the heavy BB discount days of the recession have come to an end.


Yeah, I regret not pulling the trigger on some of BB's sales the past couple years.
If I remember right weren't OCBDs 3 for $120 for a brief while?


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Do they stack the corporate card on top of the $159?


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes. The BrooksDeals don't count as 'sales.'


sowilson said:


> Do they stack the corporate card on top of the $159?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I remember $39.50 I think was when I came into the picture. And I know I remember 3 for $89 at some point around Christmas.

Kinda silly these increases...but that is capitalism! I guess with the growing brand, they will take what the market will allow.

I won't pay that much personally, nor rarely but anything from BB at full retail... For the old OCBDs I will mend my old blown out elbows and flip collars if it comes to it.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> Honestly, this still seems like a good deal comparatively.


Agreed. But, it does make it easier to step up to Mercer.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Yeah, I regret not pulling the trigger on some of BB's sales the past couple years.
> If I remember right weren't OCBDs 3 for $120 for a brief while?


That was about 10 years ago, I think.

I get a bit compulsive about things I like and tend to buy them in quantity lest they change or be unavailable. I have an extra pair of BB Shell Cordovan tassles and LHS in shoe boxes sitting in storage. I pretty much a life time supply of BB pajamas and robes. And I have about 24 or so BB Made in USA OCBDs wrapped in cellophane - squirreled away for that day when I can no longer afford them or they move manufacture overseas. I'll probably die before I ever get a chance to wear them. I'm still working on the batch I bought 10 years ago and they're holding up. At this rate, my shirts in storage may consitute an alternate source of income in my elder years - with this price increase, I think they're close to having doubled in price in the last decade. Cotton prices have about doubled in the last year, but it's still under $2.00 a pound so, that doesn't justify that a big of a price increase. One thing is for sure, when cotton prices go down, the price of the shirt won't.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

smujd said:


> Agreed. But, it does make it easier to step up to Mercer.


You don't think they'll follow suit and raise prices? I'd be surprised if they didn't.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Valkyrie said:


> Now we can flush out the old guys. The first one I bought was $13.50 and the monogramming was $2. Those were the days when 'the price was slightly higher in the west.'
> 
> I'm sure there are guys around who bought them for less. I ain't _that_ old.


I'm just now getting into range where I can think about retiring my first purchased dress shirts. It won't be long when I can be wise enough to say "back in my day, shirts were only $88."


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> I get a bit compulsive about things I like and tend to buy them in quantity lest they change or be unavailable. I have an extra pair of BB Shell Cordovan tassles and LHS in shoe boxes sitting in storage. I pretty much a life time supply of BB pajamas and robes. And I have about 24 or so BB Made in USA OCBDs wrapped in cellophane - squirreled away for that day when I can no longer afford them or they move manufacture overseas. I'll probably die before I ever get a chance to wear them. I'm still working on the batch I bought 10 years ago and they're holding up. At this rate, my shirts in storage may consitute an alternate source of income in my elder years


Impressive!


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Cotton has been through the roof in the last 12 months. My Gitman OCBDs have gone from $95 to $115. The basic twill from Bills Khakis has gone from $97.50 in Spring 2010 to $115 in Fall 2010. 

I assure you that Mercer will either raise prices, lower quality, or choose to stand still and make less profit. It sucks, but it is the reality of the textiles industry.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's unfortunate but true, cotton and many other commodities have been skyrocketing lately. Maybe with all the corn subsidies, we can get some made in the USA Supima corn dress shirts in the near future.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

dwebber18 said:


> It's unfortunate but true, cotton and many other commodities have been skyrocketing lately. Maybe with all the corn subsidies, we can get some made in the USA Supima corn dress shirts in the near future.


Putting the 'C' in OCBD. Now made with 75% more husk.


----------



## bestmastertailor (Aug 28, 2003)

Cotton prices have jumped dramatically and this SPring's prices will reflect it across the board. Expect 5% to 15% increases.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, the cotton prices are just an excuse, like I said, cotton has gone from about $.80 per pound to $1.60 per pound - but how many pounds of cotton are in your OCBD? (yes, there is wastage from carding, cleaning, weaving, etc. but still......) and as for the BB OCBDs made in North Carolina - I find it hard to believe, in this economy, that labor rates have increased much over the last two years.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Why oh why did I not invest in cotton futures??


----------



## billingslyworthington (Jun 23, 2009)

The price of cotton has nothing to do w/ the end price to the customer, other than as an excuse for companies to make.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

It is not so much that things cost more. It's just that your dollar is worth less than before. Commodities prices are rising and will continue to rise. This may not end well.


----------



## enginerd917 (Dec 26, 2009)

It appears it's now or never to get in on the 3/159 deal after xmas.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Jovan said:


> They're raising the price $8 for shirts made in third world countries...


Have you tracked the price of cotton lately? Last I checked it was up 80% since the first of the year so a 10% increase in a shirt that can routinely be had for just over half its full price doesn't seem outrageous but to each their own.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Is this your post:

Sorry, I couldn't resist...



Epaminondas said:


> That was about 10 years ago, I think.
> 
> I get a bit compulsive about things I like and tend to buy them in quantity lest they change or be unavailable. I have an extra pair of BB Shell Cordovan tassles and LHS in shoe boxes sitting in storage. I pretty much a life time supply of BB pajamas and robes. And I have about 24 or so BB Made in USA OCBDs wrapped in cellophane - squirreled away for that day when I can no longer afford them or they move manufacture overseas. I'll probably die before I ever get a chance to wear them. I'm still working on the batch I bought 10 years ago and they're holding up. At this rate, my shirts in storage may consitute an alternate source of income in my elder years - with this price increase, I think they're close to having doubled in price in the last decade. Cotton prices have about doubled in the last year, but it's still under $2.00 a pound so, that doesn't justify that a big of a price increase. One thing is for sure, when cotton prices go down, the price of the shirt won't.


----------



## bestmastertailor (Aug 28, 2003)

billingslyworthington said:


> The price of cotton has nothing to do w/ the end price to the customer, other than as an excuse for companies to make.


Actually it does. Prices are increasing due to the following: 1) Heavy flooding in the Pakistan and India cotton growing regions; 2) Cost of labor increases all around the world; and 3) if US made, labor costs are rising due to increase in health care costs and a weak dollar.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

That still doesn't address the basic point he was addressing, the fact that an increase from .80 a pound to 1.60 a pound simply doesn't translate into, for example, a $17.50 jump in the price of Bills. At most, the price increase is costing them an extra couple of bucks per item - they're raising the price far more. And I don't know if you've noticed, but labor costs are being pressured downwards everywhere in the USA right now - I literally do not know a single person who got a raise either this year or last, and healthcare benefits are being slashed too. Of course, I don't know anyone who works on Wall Street, where salaries are doubling (though bonuses are flat) and cotton prices are a source of glee rather than consternation! 

There is something to the price increase of labor in third world countries - especially in China, they're starting to realize they're not slave labor anymore and want a standard of living to go with it. That's all well and good, but when the workers get a pay raise - even a doubling, say from $2 an hour to $4 an hour - their companies use it as an excuse to make even more money, inserting MORE than the actual increase in contract prices to USA companies (or EU or whatever) to make something in the factory. I've seen clear, incontrovertible evidence of this in electronics factories, including examining (in real life, not online, and these are not public) actual internal company documents with Chinese notations (translated for me, but I trust the translator) such as "increase worker pay... increase the (contract price) even more! make much $$$!" 

Then, of course, we see much the same phenomenon happening here - price to make something increases, companies MORE than increase their price to compensate. Heck, it happened with oil and gas sales - I'll refrain from an in-depth analysis of the petroleum products market over the last seven years since nobody cares!  Everyone's making extra money so everyone's happy - except the consumer. This is one reason I don't purchase much at full retail price - I'd rather hunt for bargains than play that game. Sorry to be so long winded but I guess it hit a nerve a little bit.


----------



## bestmastertailor (Aug 28, 2003)

The seamstresses in my shop received a raise this year and their health care costs will rise about 18% for 2011. Plus I have received notices from every vendor of cotton products, whether it is ready made shirts, fabrics, khakis, etc. and regardless of where it is made, prices are going up because expenses are going up.
I also predict that there won't be as much real discounting (this does not include fake discounting such as Jos. Bank, Macy's, Baroni suits and the like) going on this year as the previous two as inventories at wholesale and retail are very clean.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

You/your shop are very kind and generous - do you have any job openings?  That health care increase just gets passed on to workers in 90% of companies, or benefits get slashed. Making it work for everyone isn't easy, but well worthwhile I think. Kudos to you guys!

I do understand cotton prices are going up, I just think it's a bit much that everyone wants to talk about the percentage rather than the actual amount. A 50% increase of a very small amount is still a small amount. I completely agree with you in principle, I suppose I'm just too used to seeing these corporate tactics on the back end. 

The discounting count is interesting - retail inventories are pushing their seasonals through at a better (and earlier) sell-through rate than has been the case in the last few years. Discounting strategies in the overall retail climate have been decidedly tepid compared with the five-alarm-fires of a few years past. One notable exception is Sears - but they have other issues and many of their locations are dragging. Sometimes, all continually waiting for the best price gets you is a price increase - or a bankruptcy filing!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

an nice explanation:
https://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2010/10/29/130917279/the-friday-podcast-cotton-wars


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

rbstc123 said:


> It's true. Just confirmed with a rep over the telephone while placing an order. He was told it has something to do with the limited supply and or rising cost of the cotton they use for their shirts. Not sure I buy that. That is quite a hike. Surely there's some reason. An increase to $84.50 a shirt makes better sense. $8.00 is just an odd increase.


Actually as a commodity cotton has been rising in price over the past few years. Combine that with currency fluctuations, I'm not surprised, such is life.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

For those who don't work in products, its sometimes hard to translate a slight increase in commodity costs to a noticeable percentage increase at the retail level. You have to understand that as the quantity of a given commodity moves through the economy there is a snowball effect as any middleman who handles the commodity adds value of some sort, thereby making a profit, however small. 

That the cotton is not only going up in cost, but is also not growing in the parking lot at the mill, means that there is much that goes into getting the cotton seed on the other side of the world into the shirt on your back. Since associated costs generally move in one direction, each hand that touches the product can add a few cents until those increases accumulate to $10 in your local clothiers. And since you can't expect to sell trousers at "market price" the increases in msrp are spaced out until they cannot be tolerated.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

Most companies, including the one I work for, don't like putting through price increases as it never a nice conversation to have with your customers and it also creates a whole lot of admin for the entire value chain. As has been pointed out above, all elements of raw materials and overhead experience small increases all the time. I'm sure there's never a month goes by where BB doesn't see an increase in one of cotton, dye, labor, healthcare, utility bills, freight, machinery servicing etc. You can't pass all these on everytime they hit - therefore you wait for an appropriate point and wrap up all the increases and pass it one in one go, whilst creating a buffer for future micro-increases that will occur before your next price increase. Of course, you also build in some extra margin to take too - money simply has to be made to keep the business and the economy moving forward...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Brooksfan said:


> Have you tracked the price of cotton lately? Last I checked it was up 80% since the first of the year so a 10% increase in a shirt that can routinely be had for just over half its full price doesn't seem outrageous but to each their own.


 Yes, this has been clarified for me in reading this thread. Thank you.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> That was about 10 years ago, I think.
> 
> I get a bit compulsive about things I like and tend to buy them in quantity lest they change or be unavailable. I have an extra pair of BB Shell Cordovan tassles and LHS in shoe boxes sitting in storage. I pretty much a life time supply of BB pajamas and robes. And I have about 24 or so BB Made in USA OCBDs wrapped in cellophane - squirreled away for that day when I can no longer afford them or they move manufacture overseas. I'll probably die before I ever get a chance to wear them. I'm still working on the batch I bought 10 years ago and they're holding up. At this rate, my shirts in storage may consitute an alternate source of income in my elder years - with this price increase, I think they're close to having doubled in price in the last decade. Cotton prices have about doubled in the last year, but it's still under $2.00 a pound so, that doesn't justify that a big of a price increase. One thing is for sure, when cotton prices go down, the price of the shirt won't.


We sound quite a bit alike in the compulsive department. In my case though...I tend to go up and down in tonnage. Therefore, over the years I have collections of ocbds and chinos in differing sizes. The decision then becomes how wide a size range will my wife allow me to keep full compliments in..........(right now it's about 4 sizes in shirts in 1/2" increments). And I actually do both gain and lose from time to time. Whatcha gonna do???


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

*Supply and Demand*

in addition to the rise in cotton prices that producers, shippers and retailers pass on, could we also throw in our friends supply and demand?

I found story about retail sales increasing in November. Teens, women and men are all buying more this season, giving clothing a bigger percentage gain than even electronics (with those e-readers and IPods and fancy computers and the like)

I also heard a snippet on CBS News that sales for men's clothing was up 30% (don't know if that was the past month, quarter, year?) While the Ed-Hardy wearing D-bags and Manhattan Hipsters aren't necessarily going after the same makers, labels, clothing styles, they are going after the same cotton.


----------



## SNB (Nov 28, 2007)

Let's face it: we live in a capitalist society. If BB wants to raise their prices, so be it. It is their right. As consumers, it is up to us to determine if the price is worth it. At the end of the day, it's all about what the market will bear - the invisible hand, etc. etc. Am I happy about it? No. But as Winston Churchill once said: "democracy is the worst form of government, excpet for all others." The same could be said of capitalism.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is the problem for any significant base price increases right now. After 2 years of dramatic and regular sales prices, businesses like BB, LE, LLB (and in a class all by themselves...JAB) people have probably stocked up on the essentials. They have gotten used to getting "deals and steals" and it is going to be hard enough to ween people off the constant bargain prices back to their old "regular" prices. Add to that a big percentage increase to their regular prices and people are just flat going to suffer sticker shock.

To go from paying less than $50 for a BB ocbd several times a year to $88 with only a couple of sales a year like they used to have will be a hard pitch for them. I may be taking the two price examples to their extremes...but I think it gets then point across.

LE said they were going to discontinue their venerable Hyde Park beefy oxford that sold for years at 29.50...which was a great deal. Then they took them down to 24.50 and finally 19.99 to move out the last of the batch. I stocked up. Now they've decided to resurrect the Hyde Park. Only now only in white and blue solids at a base price of 34.50.

To go from what I had come to view as a $20 shirt to paying $35 is quite a step. By the time I _need_ any more they will probably have another price increase or two if they are still carrying them at all. All businesses know that it is a fast and easy fix to reduce prices. Getting them back up to a profitable level later on is a much bigger deal. For BB it will be interesting to see how long the USA made models survive. At least at a price the average customer is willing to pay.

A similair quality Gitman Bros. Ocbd currently costs about $100 a shirt in a very limited range of colors and one stripe. They never go on sale...and are about the only USA made premium ocbd with which to compare. I think we know where things are headed.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> They have gotten used to getting "deals and steals" and it is going to be hard enough to ween people off the constant bargain prices back to their old "regular" prices.


And then at the same time, they send emails advertising the post-Christmas 40% off sale, and adding an additional 15% off for online sales on Christmas and 12/26 and in the stores on 12/26.

Not exactly the way to ween us from heavy discounting: "I guess we will make a profit tomorrow."

Retail would be a nightmare these days. I'm glad I'm in something, uh, straightforward like legal practice.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

I just grabbed up 6 for $271 online. At $45 apiece I am well stocked for some time.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Bricktop said:


> I just grabbed up 6 for $271 online. At $45 apiece I am well stocked for some time.


Yeah, I went ahead and got 3 this time, given the price increase.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

9 and counting.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I am an admitted shirt compulsive...and have been for years. Always have more than I need and continue to buy more. I didn't need another excuse! The rumor on the forum that BB _may possibly_ be going up in price was all the enablement I needed to buy 3 more ocbds. I am truly afraid to count. Oh the shame of it all......


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Saltydog, the only thing worse might be a shoe and boot compulsive. The new and un-needed pair(s) are so much more difficult to hide from the wife's notice! :crazy:


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

I tried my best to talk myself out of spending my Christmas money on dress shirts but the added 15% off along with the soon coming price increase won the battle and I now have three new shirts coming my way. Now if only some of those cardigan's would have still been available when I went on line yesterday...


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

Anticipating the future price increase, I ordered eight BB OCBDs on X-mas.
Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Saltydog: And how many of those are still folded in the plastic wrap? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^^
Uhhhhhhhh......uhhhhhhh--4. No 5. Well, o.k. six. SIX DAMMIT...THERE. But, I'm about to break the seal on one. I promise--I'm gonna do it. I just ordered 3 more and I have 6 still wrapped...ah, but two are Hyde Parks from when they were about to discontinue those. No wait...I forgot about those Paul Fredricks. :crazy:I mean $20 for a white BD pinpoint. Might as well get four. Sure they're a bit tight but I'm going on a diet. HELP ME---for the love of Pete!:icon_headagainstwal Somebody feel my pain. Sneaking them in past my wife in a briefcase after having them shipped to my office. Then there's the unwrapping without getting caught...a vicious, vicious cycle:aportnoy:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I haven't gotten to the stockpiling personal NOS, but after my recent 9 arrive (over the coming months it would seem!), I'll have 18 which is more than enough to handle standard rotation. New ones will indeed be stowed away in a Trad time capsule for a time when Brooks Brothers releases their new Original Double-Lined Comfort Collar Oxford Shirt with ionized mylar stain-resistant ballistic cloth (available in new Super-Snug fit).


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^
Though I have lived through one period of the seeming disappearance of decent ocbds (before the e-commerce days and wide-spread catalogue sales) I tend to think anything that has been around as long as the ocbd will be like the cock roach. They will always be around after other styles and fabrics come and go. They will go through periods where the selection of colors and brands will be few--and prices may go through the roof as they become a true speciality product...but they will continue to come back because they are such great shirts. That has been proven for over 100 years. Their biggest competitor is the pinpoint buttondown--mostly in non-iron. Believe me these are no worse than the thin poly/cotton blends of the past. The bold, beefy shirt with the magnificent collar roll will always have a following. If BB goes up very much in price, and LE continues to diminish the Hyde Park...it could be an opportunity for Gitman. I do like their shade of blue.


----------



## enginerd917 (Dec 26, 2009)

Doh, added them to my cart but didn't pull the trigger. As much as I want to like the USA made OCBD, and at $45/shirt it's a no brainer, however the fit leaves much to be desired. Seems as if I'm in between sizing: Slim fit - not slim enough, Extra Slim - too slim. If only LE Tailored Hyde Park came in more colors / patterns.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Saltydog said:


> Here is the problem for any significant base price increases right now. After 2 years of dramatic and regular sales prices, businesses like BB, LE, LLB (and in a class all by themselves...JAB) people have probably stocked up on the essentials. They have gotten used to getting "deals and steals" and it is going to be hard enough to ween people off the constant bargain prices back to their old "regular" prices. Add to that a big percentage increase to their regular prices and people are just flat going to suffer sticker shock.
> 
> To go from paying less than $50 for a BB ocbd several times a year to $88 with only a couple of sales a year like they used to have will be a hard pitch for them. I may be taking the two price examples to their extremes...but I think it gets then point across.
> 
> ...


Had to resurrect this thread because I felt the sticker shock today. I hadn't been in a Brooks in at least 6 months and today I wandered in while out window shopping for Memorial Day. Wow, the new prices are ridiculous! Thank goodness I don't actually need any new clothes. Even with my corporate discount I couldn't justify buying anything.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I purchased two OCBDs (one in white and one in pink) for the reasonable price of $109 (before tax) yesterday. :icon_study:


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

I have an extra pair of BB Shell Cordovan tassles and LHS in shoe boxes sitting in storage.

----------

Hey, if you're not using them, send them to me!!


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Jovan said:


> They're raising the price $8 for shirts made in third world countries...


You can get one at a thrift for half that. That's not half the price of the shirt, but half the price of the increase! With these prices, I don't see myself ordering new from BB again.


----------

